# Will Marijuana help the pain from my tooth extraction?



## whulkamania (May 17, 2010)

Will Marijuana help the pain from my tooth extraction?


----------



## jumboSWISHER (May 17, 2010)

yup yup, tok a fattyy ;]


----------



## whulkamania (May 17, 2010)

Yeah it hurts really bad, the doc gave me a script for Vico, but I believe in Marijuana.

I mean the tooth extraction, it's a pain right now and I'm bleeding bad, I figured smoking a couple bowls might lower the pain.


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 17, 2010)

be carfull tho man smokin is the leading cause of dry socket and that shit is fuckin brutele bro. i dont know agood smoking method to get around it for sure. but i knwo dentist always say not to smoke Ciggs or drink from straws cause they will deff give you dry socket.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (May 17, 2010)

you just have to roll a loose joint, or load a fluffy shakey bowl. u just dont want to be sucking in real hard, making pressure in your mouth. 
iv had a few surgeries, and root canals, fillings,etc.. and i only got dry socket from hitting a bong. you shud b fine if u careful lol


----------



## whulkamania (May 17, 2010)

Shit! I just remembered the Oral Surgeon saying I can get a dry socket and get a blood clot.

I'm fucking pissed I'm about to go buy a quarter, does this mean it can't be smoked for a week?


----------



## jumboSWISHER (May 17, 2010)

no man, not at all. like i said, just dont be sucking real hard. knife hits bro. or a loose joint. u just dont want the hit to build pressure in your mouth. if ur taking smooth easy hits you'll be totally fine. iv smoke every single time iv had a tooth pulled and got dry socket once, from hitting a 3 foot bong.


----------



## svchop889 (May 17, 2010)

you could make some edibles


----------



## deprave (Jul 6, 2010)

yea just be careful - really easy you want to do it without much of a sucking action at all just like a slow light quick pull on the opposite side of yer mouth, never got a dry socket like that myself ,be really easy how u hit and keep it covered with gauze


----------



## andar (Jul 6, 2010)

take the vicodin. if you smoke or eat weed you will be high but your mouth will still hurt. nothing wrong with taking a few vicodin's . its only bad when you are constantly taking pills all the time


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

hit it thru your nose.


----------



## andar (Jul 6, 2010)

the vicodin? j/k


----------



## dam612 (Jul 6, 2010)

It would deff help you get to sleep. I dont know if Mj can actually block pain but i feel being preoccupied with being high gets your mind off the pain so you feel no pain (mind over matter).


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jul 6, 2010)

dam612 said:


> I dont know if Mj can actually block pain but i feel being preoccupied with being high gets your mind off the pain so you feel no pain (mind over matter).


exactly what i think! lol
getting "stoned" has alot to do with mind over matter IMHO.


----------

